
Ask HN: How should a security company measure KPI? - smartsystems
The product that I want to make and sell is a network security device. I am finding it hard to determine how much value it provides to my potential users. It could easily save them from having their identity stolen which would in theory save them a lot of money. But I don&#x27;t know how to translate that into a KPI.<p>So I&#x27;m trying to look at this from other angles. How do related businesses measure KPI.<p>For example, what about companies that manufacture locks. What about companies that manufacture safes. What about back when companies used to sell antivirus software. How would a company like that measure KPI?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/How-Measure-Anything-Intangibles-
Busi...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Measure-Anything-Intangibles-Business-
ebook/dp/B00INUYS2U)

[https://www.amazon.com/How-Measure-Anything-Cybersecurity-
Ri...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Measure-Anything-Cybersecurity-Risk-
dp-1119085292/dp/1119085292/ref=mt_hardcover?_encoding=UTF8&me=&qid=)

------
verdverm
99% of companies should be using revenue as their primary metric.

[https://youtu.be/lL6GdUHIBsM](https://youtu.be/lL6GdUHIBsM) (Startup School
lecture about KPIs)

